# Suggestion



## panderoo (Dec 27, 2008)

Just a thought, but i thinkit might be a little easier to have both the MK1 and MK2 sections broken down a little further into sub catagories so that say for example you have :

mk1
bodywork
brakes
suspension
Interior
wheels
engine
exhaust
etc 
etc

i just think that it would make life a litte easier as you can then focus on the sub section that your looking for...

at the minute i find it hard to sift through a lot of stuff that might not be of any interest when im looking for answers to specific areas on the car..

just a thought


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Hi Panderoo

The TT forum is now in it's 9th year of life, and give or take a few new forums the basic structure has remained the same.

Over the years we have seen other forums come and go - and in our experience too many forums will sub-divide, become confusing and end up being stagnant with people losing interest or a particular area becomes quiet.

The longevity of this forum is because of its relatively simple layout.

Cheers


----------



## panderoo (Dec 27, 2008)

cool i see what your saying


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> Hi Panderoo
> 
> The TT forum is now in it's 9th year of life, and give or take a few new forums the basic structure has remained the same.
> 
> ...


And we have a super fast 'search' function :wink:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

T3RBO said:


> And we have a super fast 'search' function :wink:


Good aint it!


----------

